
Tell HN: Facebook Secretly Liked a Page for Me - Casseres
My Facebook account has been disabled for a few months because of their name policy, but I finally was able to clear that up a few days ago.  One of the things I did when re-accessing my account was to review what very few pages I &quot;like&quot; and &quot;follow&quot;.<p>Today, I just noticed that one of my &quot;likes&quot; is for CBSN.  I checked the Activity Log and it reads that I &quot;liked&quot; that page last night a minute before I made a comment on a friend&#x27;s picture.<p>I was not inebriated from anything at that time.  I don&#x27;t see how I could have possibly, accidentally clicked on like for that page.<p>I always view my Timeline in &quot;most recent&quot; mode, and I checked back to see if there were any CBSN posts on my Timeline near that time, there were not.<p>I&#x27;ve found &quot;likes&quot; in the past on my profile for companies I do not like, but this is the first time I&#x27;ve caught such a discrepancy so quickly.<p>It shows that I &quot;liked&quot; it, but that I am not &quot;following&quot; it.  When you like something, you automatically follow it.  My guess is it when Facebook set my profile to &quot;like&quot; it, they made sure that I wasn&#x27;t &quot;following&quot; it so that I would be less likely to notice.
======
dzlobin
Do you use the mobile web version? I did exactly that when using the web
version on iOS (chrome specifically). Scrolling down the page ended up with me
accidentally hitting like on a number of various posts the feed.

~~~
Casseres
I was using the desktop version on Opera on an Android tablet at that time.
I've never accidentally opened links while scrolling before, so I highly doubt
that is what caused it.

Even so, how would that cause me to "like" it, but not "follow" it (which is a
default function of "liking" a page)?

